# iMac OS X only boots in safe boot but wont except pw



## mixedmami05 (Nov 21, 2005)

my mac only starts in safe mode. and when i got to type in the password it wont work. i know for sure that it is the right password. before i shut it down the last time, evrything i types was in all caps even though i didn't have the caps lock in. i dont know what to do and am gonna be in a heap of **** if i dont fix it asap. please help


----------



## mixedmami05 (Nov 21, 2005)

okay so i figured out how to not make it boot in safe boot (by holding "C") but it still writes in all caps and none of the other symbols or numbers come out the way they are saposed to. I didnt spill anything on the keyboard either.


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

Try pressing your Shift key once - just once. Then try typing, and see whether you're still typing all caps. You may have inadvertently activated Sticky Keys.

If that doesn't solve your problem, I'm afraid I can't help you.


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

Try to boot without attaced keyboard. Connect keyboard after you really need it.
Try another keyboard?:up:


----------

